# how do you set up a php guestbook?



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

im not sure if i put this thread in the right place. but anyway, im trying to put a guestbook in my blog, and i saw a guest book thats a PHP Guestbook. How do I set this up? What's PHP? I downloaded this winzip file from a site that makes these php guestbooks.


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

cammi it is necessary that youo first learn php(Personal Home Pages). you can find lot of material to learn.

http://www.google.com.pk/search?q=php+tutorials&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=en&meta=


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No need to learn anything, you just need a webhost that supports PHP. Read the instructions for the guestbook, it will tell you what to do.

BTW, PHP stands for PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor, not Pesonal Home Pages.


----------



## coolbarguy (Jun 21, 2004)

Cammi,
My guess is that you don't want to learn PHP just for a guestbook. So please try one of these options (there are many more, but this will get you going):

1) Use an html guestbook. Examples include: http://www.scriptarchive.com/guestbook.html

2) Find a free hosted guestbook (I think your blog is a free hosted one) and then "integrate" them together with "IFrame"s or similar. Here is a free hosted guestbook: http://www.a-free-guestbook.com/folder1/free-html-guestbook.html

Message me if you need something more specific.


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

brendandonhu originally it was (Personal Home Pages), but with the passage of time and upgradation of php it's name has become "hypertext preprocessor". is not it?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

When it was Personal Home Pages, it wasn't a language of its own. It was more like an extension for Perl. Its been Hypertext Preprocessor for quite a few years.


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

ok thanks for correcting me.


----------



## roban (Jul 9, 2002)

If you have a host that supports php, chances are they have a guestbook and calendar for your use. I know mine does. Go to your ISP control panel.


----------

